

Ask HN: What's in your bag when meeting clients? - nvr219

I travel a lot for work meeting clients out of the office. I put together a list of things I should always keep in my bag but I feel like I'm overlooking things. So I ask: what's in your bag?<p>Here is my list:<p><pre><code>   * Laptop
   * Charger
   * USB to MicroUSB
   * USB to iPhone
   * Wall to USB charger
   * Flashlight
   * Multihead screwdriver
   * Collar stays
   * Lint roller
   * Tide pen
   * Tylenol
   * Airborne
   * Several USB thumb drives
   * Mouthwash or chewing gum
   * Instant sanitizer
   * Pens</code></pre>
======
hboon
When I was doing pre-sales work, I also brought the following:

* Marketing collaterals - books, whitepapers

* Portable handphone battery/charger

* Extra laptop battery

* Ethernet cable

* CDRs

* Markers

* Adapter for laptop-projector

* Remote control for presentation

------
orangethirty
You forgot a pre-filled contracts. The time spent filling out contracts can
make people uneasy. Pre-fill them with your data and just have them sign it.

~~~
caw
In most instances this is probably true, but I've read of a sales tactic
before where you make the customer fill out the order form. I'm guessing it
would work better for physical widgets instead of services.

~~~
orangethirty
Good point. But these are not order forms. They are contracts. People hate
contracts. Having them filled out makes the whole process go smoother. If
people have to fill it out themselves, then the transaction time increases
(not good for closing), they lose their patience, might change their minds, or
just downright decide against hiring you (because of your hair/teeth/something
you said). A pre-filled contract saves you a lot of time and makes you money.
It works for products and services. Both digital and analog.

------
fekberg
Lots of pens, but no paper?

I bring a laptop, charger and something to take notes on. If it's a trip where
I need to spend the night at a hotel, I bring a couple of more things like:
Laptop, Surface, 2 phones, 2 phone chargers, 1 laptop charger, 1 Surface
charger

------
smiler
I'd add network cable to your list, I now always carry a 10m one as you can
guarantee if you do need to plug in, often the switch / hub is not nearby

~~~
nvr219
Adding network cable... But I think 10m (30') is going to be too bulky for my
bag.

------
codegeek
No paper?

~~~
nvr219
You know it's funny... That seems like such an obvious thing but it didn't
even occur to me. Looking back I always seem to scribble my notes on the back
of whatever report I inevitably have printed out with me, but that's sloppy.
Adding "notebook" to my list!!

